# almond-dunn



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

hey guys what would you suppose i would get from an almond cock on a light colored base, roller and a spread or t-check dunn roller hen. ive got no info on the parents backround and this is their first round of young.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Again I post this website - http://www.national-federation.co.uk/Pigeon_Calculator_Advanced.htm


----------



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

where on that web site do you see almond? i didnt find it.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I don't know.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Depends*



mike699 said:


> hey guys what would you suppose i would get from an almond cock on a light colored base, roller and a spread or t-check dunn roller hen. ive got no info on the parents backround and this is their first round of young.


This will depend on what all is in the almond cock and whether the hen is t pattern or spread or whether she carries recessive red or not, among other things.

You will get almond young but you may also get blacks or blues or even duns or silvers if the almond cock is dilute or split for dilute. Almonds with spread tend to be more grayish as opposed to the classic almond yellowish base color. Classic almond is t pattern blue, kite bronze, het recessive red. 

Bill


----------

